# HONDA EMS4000 A - No Spark, Obsolete Exciter Coil



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

Need help getting my barely used generator running again. I tested the exciter coil as per honda manual which calls for 240 ohms, I'm getting 1450 ohms. Basically says to try several steps like, oil sensor, kill switch, exciter test etc if all a pass, suspect the CDI/Ign Coil unit. So far looks like the exciter coil but cannot find a replacement and was hoping one of the experts on here can come up with a solution. I've looked all over the internet including ebay, cragslist (for used genset for parts) but no luck. Was hoping maybe someone knows a mod i can do with something off another model or maybe a small motorcycle cdi etc. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

hanks,
m

P.S. Part numbers for
exciter and cdi/coil is found are

30580-899-005 cdi coil assembly30580-899-601 exciter coil


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

em4000 should be the same.
is this the unit? (parts fish link below)
Honda Power Equipment EM4000SX AT - EBRC 1000001-9999999 IGNITION COIL | PartsFish.com

or you might ring them direct with your exact serial number of the engine as well as the generator serial number.
1-800-964-1882


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

iowagold said:


> em4000 should be the same.
> is this the unit? (parts fish link below)
> Honda Power Equipment EM4000SX AT - EBRC 1000001-9999999 IGNITION COIL | PartsFish.com
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul and sorry for my late reply. I was able to get a new exciter coil and even though the ohms readings are now within soecs, i still have no spark. That said, looks like the cdi coil/module is bad. At least using the factory manual as a guide. Apparently There's no way to actually test it so process of elimination is used. Now I'm inthe same boat of needed an obsolete part. The genset uses a coil that has the cdi module built in. Only thin I've found is from an outfit in Thailand. Hoping someone might have a work around solution as I'd rather work stateside.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

try calling parts fish.
em4000 should be the same.
is this the unit? (parts fish link below)
Honda Power Equipment EM4000SX AT - EBRC 1000001-9999999 IGNITION COIL | PartsFish.com

or you might ring them direct with your exact serial number of the engine as well as the generator serial number.
1-800-964-1882
there is also coupon codes over at the honda gen forum site


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

Doesn't look like the one on the link. I'll give them a call later today. They're only taking call 1-5pm CT. 
Thanks again Paul


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

No luck. Was told again part is unavailable. Obsolete


----------



## miloaksrider (Sep 22, 2020)

Still looking for the CDI/ign coil combo for this honda ems 4000 genset. Anyone with an idea where i can get one or an alternative mod would greatly appreciated.


----------



## tinker2 (28 d ago)

miloaksrider said:


> Still looking for the CDI/ign coil combo for this honda ems 4000 genset. Anyone with an idea where i can get one or an alternative mod would greatly appreciated.


I have the same no spark Honda ems 4000 , did you ever find a soulution to fix it ?


----------

